
Drgn: Scriptable Debugger Library - fanf2
https://github.com/osandov/drgn
======
mook
LWN has an article on drgn that might be useful:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/789641/](https://lwn.net/Articles/789641/)

------
saagarjha
> In contrast to existing debuggers like GDB which focus on breakpoint-based
> debugging, drgn excels in live introspection.

I’m assuming this project is mainly meant for situations where breakpoints are
not feasible, such as your own kernel? Are there benefits to using this on
arbitrary programs (I see an option to attack to PIDs but I’m not sure if
there’s anything special that this does…)

